
TCP is harder than it looks - Ashuu
https://www.snellman.net/blog/archive/2014-11-11-tcp-is-harder-than-it-looks.html
======
jsnell
A duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8589080](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8589080)
(whoops, had transition the blog to a new domain to enable SSL, but should not
have done that while this post was still making the rounds).

